# What happened to Hatteras outfitters



## flyreel61

Ordered a reel three weeks ago online. I have called and emailed. No reply. Are they out of business? Thanks Tim:fishing:


----------



## Mark G

flyreel61 said:


> Ordered a reel three weeks ago online. I have called and emailed. No reply. Are they out of business? Thanks Tim:fishing:


Do a search on here- that question comes up now and then.


----------



## Mark G

*for starters*

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51290&highlight=hatteras+outfitters


----------



## basstardo

Yep, do a search. Plan to wait a while.


----------



## eric

i personally dont use HO because of what i hear.
i dont wanna bash him or his business.
but i run my own too. customer satisfaction is #1

if i blatantly know i cant get something/item and have to order. i tell the customer first.
i really dont need to take the money unless the customer is fine with it.

it really doesnt take 3 months to build a reel. cmon. with the internet nowadays you can do anything in a week.

greg baitshackis a great guy with prices and all.
tommy CCP is just the best. bending backwards isnt the word. dealt with tommy a few times. all i can say is WOW i love you man.


----------



## Ryan Y

The banana, thats what you get from them......


----------



## darrel

*my line*

I'm getting my line from Tres its just on back order. I prefer the orange suffix and atleast I can get the 14 lb from Hatteras Outfitters. He is still there!!


----------



## sinisterfins

Same boat here ! I ordered 2 sets of coasters , got a confirmation e-mail & have'nt seen any coasters yet .


----------



## Shooter

Nothing against HO but I am telling you guys to give Gregs Bait Shack a try for your stuff, he is usally the best price around and the best to deal with or you can keep on posting up I ordered it and paid for it but aint seen it 

http://www.pierandsurf.com/ads/baitshackbanner.gif


----------



## beto6059

It took me three months to get my reel. I knew before I ordered it would take that long. I did get them to answer the the phone once. I told Tres I was going on a fishing trip and needed by a certain date. The reel arrived three days before I left for the trip.
I don't think I will order from them again.


----------



## jspeps

*I agree with most..*

..Go with Greg @ the Shack. I've emailed him while on duty overseas and when I returned for my R&R the order was there at the door.

All done by email, the charge on my CC was correct, and the order was delivered in full.

Matter of fact just ordered two new rods from him today. 

Mightly friendly guy to deal with. Even gives P&S folks a discount when he can.

Can't say enough.


----------



## sudshunter

you can get all your saltwater fishing gear from GREGS BAITSHACK great prices, great guy. tight lines...


----------



## BAYSLA-ER757

man this is bs... i was about to order a new mag system for my 525 and thats the only place i seen them and it was for only 12 bucks now i cant find them o well to HO


----------



## Mark G

BAYSLA-ER757 said:


> man this is bs... i was about to order a new mag system for my 525 and thats the only place i seen them and it was for only 12 bucks now i cant find them o well to HO


There upgrade kit was nothing more than installing 4 additonal magnets on top of the original 4.

I personally found that having that many magnets in there just slowed the reel down too much. Unless you are totally new to casting conventionals, or trying to cast into a 40mph cross wind, they really aren't necessary.

If you still want to add the extra magnets you can get them from Lee valley. They cost about 25 cents each and can be installed in 5 minutes time. I recommend a dab of super glue to hold them in place or they can come loose and jump around inside the reel.


----------



## Dyhard

BAYSLA-ER757 said:


> man this is bs... i was about to order a new mag system for my 525 and thats the only place i seen them and it was for only 12 bucks now i cant find them o well to HO


You don't need extra magnets. I did it and all it does is change the optimum setting a couple of numbers on the mag control.
If you are able to put more resistance than you need with the stock set-up, you don't need extra magnets.
It is a great reel right out of the box. If you want to improve a reel, start with another type of reel.


----------



## AbuMike

I can't believe this still gets drug up again and again after 2 years. The kit was nice and did make a difference and was a nice addition.


----------



## kingfisherman23

I agree with Mike. The addition of magnets to the 525 carrier, especially when installed properly, can improve the functionality of the reel. I have done my own upgrades to the 525 and I am very satisfied with the results.

Slayer, if you would like your 525 upgraded, let me know. I can help you out.

Evan


----------

